# Wildcamping Courier Service.. SOS.  Altrincham TO Algarve



## Pauljenny (Dec 10, 2017)

Jenny needs some Diabetic tablets, that we can't  get over here. My son is not happy posting a shoe box sized parcel out to us, because he understands that it's illegal  and we're not confident that the postal service would get them through to our village.

We could fly back to Manchester.. But that's drastic and there's  talk of Ryanair pilots going on strike.

If anybody is travelling down,in the next couple of  months, we could arrange to meet you, wine and dine you, cover any additional expenses.
Were not far from the Spanish border, so a trip across is no problem for us.
We can't guarantee the weather, but we can guarantee our warmest appreciation.


----------



## Chris356 (Dec 10, 2017)

A friend of mine lives near benidorm he flies into Manchester 12th December and back to benidorm 5th January if it helps


----------



## carol (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm arriving in Santander on the 30 th December, heading to Burgos for NYE then doing a bit of Spain before Portugal. Obviously, if I can be of any help I'd love to. X


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 10, 2017)

Goodness, that was quick.

Thanks Chris,

Could cause complications at airports if your friend is flying cabin baggage only.

We'll see what turns up... No panic at present.


----------



## carol (Dec 10, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Goodness, that was quick.
> 
> Thanks Chris,
> 
> ...



Have you missed my post?


----------



## harrow (Dec 10, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Jenny needs some Diabetic tablets, that we can't  get over here. My son is not happy posting a shoe box sized parcel out to us, because he understands that it's illegal  and we're not confident that the postal service would get them through to our village.
> 
> We could fly back to Manchester.. But that's drastic and there's  talk of Ryanair pilots going on strike.
> 
> ...


I would have thought tablets like metformin would be easy to buy.

Have you asked at the chemist ?


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 10, 2017)

carol said:


> I'm arriving in Santander on the 30 th December, heading to Burgos for NYE then doing a bit of Spain before Portugal. Obviously, if I can be of any help I'd love to. X



Thanks Carol, 
I didn't catch your post.. I must have been typing .. 

We'll get back to you.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 10, 2017)

harrow said:


> I would have thought tablets like metformin would be easy to buy.
> 
> Have you asked at the chemist ?



Thanks, Harrow.

These are a new to us type .. Prolongued release,  She suddenly needed these after getingt a bad reaction to the normal ones... after 20 years.
That's why we have not managed to build a stock up of them.

The slow release are not available in Portugal.... Yet ?

We could buy online , but they will only deliver to an UK address.. So we are no better off,.... They' d still have to be brought out here.


----------



## moonshadow (Dec 10, 2017)

Paul, I phoned you but you are on another line? If you can get tabs to us we'll bring them with the Reiki thingy!


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 10, 2017)

moonshadow said:


> Paul, I phoned you but you are on another line? If you can get tabs to us we'll bring them with the Reiki thingy!



Thanks Sue,
We're working on it.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi Paul, hope your well and enjoying our lovely weather at mo   we are going back for Xmas and will be organising a shipment with Algarve express to be with us here second week of January. If your son sent them to my mother in Uk we could put them on our shipment no probs. Catch up soon.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 11, 2017)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Hi Paul, hope your well and enjoying our lovely weather at mo   we are going back for Xmas and will be organising a shipment with Algarve express to be with us here second week of January. If your son sent them to my mother in Uk we could put them on our shipment no probs. Catch up soon.



Thanks Gary,

All reasonably well with us, thanks, just this blip.. 

Hope your plans are progressing well?

We'll phone you, after contacting our family regarding the courier.
Até logo,


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks to all of you for your help, advice and support.
We've found out that these tablets are only licensed for the UK.... Unobtainable anywhere else.
Luckily, Rugbyken, bless him, has come up with the solution.
We're very grateful to be members of this community.


----------



## witzend (Dec 11, 2017)

How about Gibraltar would they be available there


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 11, 2017)

witzend said:


> How about Gibraltar would they be available there



Thanks for your concern.
Contacted the manufacturer,in Uk.
This type of tablet is only licenced for prescription in the U.K..

When I contacted pharmacies abroad, I only asked the one question.. " Do you sell Metformin prolonged release capsules in your country "... In every case, the answer was no.
As part of the discussion on here, I thought I should contact the manufacturer.
We'll bear this in mind when we talk to our UK medics, when we return, next May.


----------



## witzend (Dec 12, 2017)

I saw on television a man who was going to die in a few months drugs that should have helped him where under going trials and wouldn,t be released in time


----------

